# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتية رقم ( 3 ) لعام 1955 والتعديلات والتفسيرات الملحقة به

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتية رقم ( 3 ) لعام 1955 والتعديلات والتفسيرات الملحقة به




نحن عبد الله السالم الصباح حاكم الكويت ، نأمر بما هو آت :-
المادة ( 1 ) :
تفرض ضريبة دخل عن كل فترة خاضعة للضريبة تنتهي بعد 31 ديسمبر 1954 ، على كل هيئه مؤسسة أينما كان مكان تأسيسها ، تزاول العمل أو التجارة في الكويت أثناء مثل تلك الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ، وضريبة الدخل هذه يعين مقدارها بحسب ما يلي :-
أ- حساب النسبة المئوية المناسبة لدخل الهيئة المؤسسة عن الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ومثل هذه النسبة المئوية يجري تعيينها بموجب المادة 2 ( ي ) بحسب الدرجة التي بدخلها دخل الهيئة المؤسسة للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة .
ب- حساب النسبة المئوية المناسبة لأعلى مقدار للدخل الذي درجته في المادة 2 ( ي ) تقع مباشرة تحت الدرجة المنطبقة على الهيئة المؤسسة للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ، ويضاف إلى مثل هذا المبلغ مقدار الزيادة في دخل الهيئة المؤسسة في الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة عن مثل ذلك الحد الأعلى لمقدار الدخل المشار إليه أعلاه.
جـ- × يخصم من المبلغ المحسوب بموجب الفقرة ( أ ) وبموجب القانون رقم 34 لسنة 1970 أو الفقرة ( ب ) أعلاه أيهما أقل ، مبلغ يساوي مجموع الضرائب كافة ( باستثناء الضريبة المفروضة بموجب هذا المرسوم ) ، والعوائد ( باستثناء أية عوائد عن البترول الخام ) والإيجارات والرسوم الجمركية والمكوس ، وغير ذلك من الجبايات ذات الطبيعة المماثلة التي تستحق الدفع لحكومة الكويت أو التي تكون قد استلمتها خلال الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة والمتعلقة بمزاولة تلك الهيئة المؤسسة أو أي هيئة مؤسسة أخرى ذات علاقة شراكة بها ، لتجارة أو أعمال في الكويت ، على ألا يجري حساب مثل هذه الجبايات لصالح دافعي الضريبة لأكثر من مرة واحدة .
وبغير إخلال بأية علاقة شراكة قد تكون موجودة بين هيئة مؤسسة وهيئة مؤسسة أخرى بسبب حيازة إحداهما لأسهم الأخرى بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، أو بسبب حيازة شخص ثالث أو هيئة مؤسسة ثالثة لأسهم في كل من الهيئتين المؤسستين بصورة مباشرة ، أو غير مباشرة ، فإن أي هيئة مؤسسة ، ستعتبر لأغراض هذا المرسوم ، أنها ذات علاقة شراكة بهيئة مؤسسة أخرى ، إذا كانت التجارة أو الأعمال التي تزاولها في الكويت كلتا هاتين الهيئتين المؤسستين تنحصر بصورة رئيسية في إنتاج و / أو بيع أو المتاجرة في نفس السلع أو سلع ذات طبيعة مماثلة أو في الحقوق المتعلقة بها ، إذا كانت كل منها أثناء مزاولتها العادية للتجارة أو الأعمال الخاصة بها ، قد باشرت في الكويت في أثناء الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة أعمال تجارية مع الهيئة المؤسسة الأخرى في مثل هذه السلع أو ما يتعلق بها من حقوق .

المادة ( 2 ) :
عند الاستعمال في هذا المرسوم :-
أ- عبارة (دافع الضريبة ) تعني أي هيئة مؤسسة خاضعة لضريبة الدخل المفروضة بموجب هذا المرسوم .
ب- عبارات (كل فترة خاضعة للضريبة ) أو (أية فترة خاضعة للضريبة) أو (مثل هذه الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ) أو (الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ) تعني الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة حسب ما هو محدد في المادة ( 5 ) لغرض أن الرسم على ضريبة الدخل بموجب هذا المرسوم يكون بديلا عن ، وبعمل الاستثناء ، الرسم على ضريبة الدخل بموجب مرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتي لعام 1951 فيما يتعلق بأية فترة خاضعة للضريبة حسبما هو محدد في المادة ( 5 ) من هذا أو على الأخص فان عبارة (السنة الخاضعة للضريبة ) كما هي مستعملة في مرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتي لعام 1951 المذكر أعلاه لا تنطبق لأغراض هذا المرسوم.
ج- عبارة (مدير) تعني مدير ضرائب الدخل الذي يعينه الحاكم.
×تضاف :يعين رئيس الإدارة المالية (وزير المالية ) مديرا لضريبة الدخل اعتبارا من 
تاريخ نشر هذا المرسوم .
د- عبارة ( موظفي المدير ) تعني الموظفين والأشخاص الآخرين الذين يستخدمهم المدير في القيام بواجبات منصف المدير .
هـ-عبارة (الكويت ) لا تشمل المنطقة المحايدة بين الكويت والمملكة العربية السعودية ، أو جزائر كبر وقاروة وأم المرادم أو المياه الإقليمية التابعة لها.
و-× عبارة (هيئة مؤسسة ) أينما كان مكان تأسيسها تزاول العمل أو التجارة في الكويت تشمل أية هيئة مؤسسة تزاول العمل أو التجارة في الكويت سواء بصورة مباشرة أو بواسطة وكيل وأيضا أية هيئة مؤسسة تزاول العمل أو التجارة في الكويت بصفتها وكيلة عن غيرها .
××تضاف : يسري مفعول المادة الجديدة عن أية فترة خاضعة للضريبة كما هي محددة في المادة 2 (ب)تنتهي بعد 31 ديسمبر 1957 .
ز- عبارة (رسوم جمركية ) لا تشمل الرسوم الواجب دفعها عن الواردات التي هي للاستعمال الشخصي لمستخدمي دافع الضريبة ، أو لأغراض دافع الضريبة إذا بيعت الواردات بعد ذلك في الكويت .
ح- عبارة (دخل ) تعني الكسب والأرباح لأي هيئة مؤسسة تجنيها من مزاولة العمل أو التجارة في الكويت .
ط- عبارتا ( مزاولة العمل أو التجارة في الكويت ) و ( المزاولة للعمل أو التجارة في الكويت ) تشملان :-
1- الشراء والبيع في الكويت للأملاك أو البضائع أو الحقوق بها ، وحفظ مكتب دائم في الكويت يجري فيه إبرام عقود البيع و الشراء .
2- تشغيل أي مشروع آخر صناعي أو تجاري في الكويت .
3- تأجير أية أملاك واقعة في الكويت .
4- تقديم خدمات في الكويت . 
ولكنهما لا تشملان مجرد الشراء في الكويت للأملاك أو البضائع أو الحقوق بها.

ي-عبارة (النسبة المئوية المناسبة ) للدخل تعني النسبة المئوية المبينة في الكشف التالي :
الدخل الذي يزيد عن
دينار كويتي ولا يزيد عن
دينار كويتي تكون النسبة المئوية 
- 5250 لا شئ
5250  :    18750        % 5
18750 :    37500      % 10
37500 :    56250      % 15
56250  :    75000    %   20
75000  : 112500      % 25 
112500 : 150000       % 30
150000 : 225000      % 35 
2250000  :  300000        %40
300000   :  375000       % 45
375000 -     % 55

المادة (3(
عند حساب الدخل يسمح بخصم الأشياء التالية ، أينما حصل تكبدها :
أ- التكاليف على دافع الضريبة عند بيعه البضائع أو تقديمه الخدمات فيما يتعلق بمزاولة العمل أو التجارة في الكويت.
ب- × النفقات التي تتجمع على دافع الضريبة أو المدفوعة منه ( باستثناء المبالغ المرخص بخصمها بموجب المادة ( 1 ) فقرة ( جـ ) والمستحقة الدفع لحكومة الكويت أو تكون قد استلمتها ( المبالغ التي هي نفقات رأس المال ) في أثناء الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة والمتعلقة بمزاولة تجارة أو أعمال في الكويت ) وتشمل دون حصر لعمومية هذه النفقات المشار إليها ، أية عوائد عن البترول الخام ونفقات حفر وتطوير وإنتاج البترول أو أي خواص هيدروكربونية أخرى ( غير النفقات المشار إليها في الفقرة ( هـ ) من هذه المادة ) والنفقات الخاصة بالإدارة والمصاريف العامة والمؤسسة ، والاشتراكات والأجور والمكآفات عن الخدمات التي يقدمها الآخرون سواء استحقت أو دفعت لمقدمي تلك الخدمات أو لأشخاص آخرين بصدد التأمين أو معاشات التقاعد أو الأنظمة الأخرى الموضوعة لفائدة الأشخاص الذين يقدمون هذه الخدمات .
ج- مبلغ معقول في كل فترة خاضعة للضريبة على نفاذ واستهلاك وبلى الممتلكات المستعملة في مزاولة العمل أو التجارة في الكويت أثناء الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ، وفيما يتعلق بالممتلكات المذكورة في الكشف التالي فإن المبلغ المعقول على أساس 12 شهرا سيكون ( إذا لم يثبت ما يناقضه ) هو النسبة المئوية المعنية في الكشف من قيمتها حسب تحديدها في المادة 4 فيما عدا أنه لن تجري أية تنزيلات لمبالغ مسموح بخصمها في الفترات السابقة عن النفاد والاستهلاك والبلى .

الكشف

النسبة البـيـان
4 المباني كالمكاتب والمساكن والمخازن والمستشفيات والنوادي 
4 الطرق والجسور
5 الخزانات وخطوط الأنابيب وأرصفة الموانئ
15 أثاث وأعتدة المكاتب
10 المصانع والمكائن وأي أعتدة غير مذكورة أدناه
3/1 33 السيارات والدرجات النارية
25 سيارات اللوري والتريلات
2/1 7 سفن البحر
25 الطائرات
3/1 33 أدوات الحفر
25 مكائن الخدمات العامة ( وتشمل أعتدة البناء وصنع الطرق والورشات وأعتدتها وأعتدة الشغل ، وغير ذلك )
10 مباني وطرقات ومحطات الخدمة
15 أعتدة خدمة وتشحيم الآليات وغيرها من الأعتدة الخاصة بالخدمة
20 العربات
10 مكائن التصفية وخطوط الأنابيب ( داخل المصفاة والخزانات الصغيرة)

د- الخسائر المتكبدة أثناء الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة فيما يتعلق بمزاولة العمل أو التجارة في الكويت وغير المعوض عنها بواسطة التأمين أو غير ذلك وتشمل ( بدون أي تحديد لعمومية ما سبق ) الديون المتبقية والخسائر الناشئة عن طلبات تعويض أضرار من دافع الضريبة ، والخسائر الناتجة عن لحوق ضرر أو تلف خسائر بالمخزونات المتجر بها أو بأي أملاك مستعملة أثناء مزاولة العمل أو التجارة في الكويت .
هـ- × مبلغ في كل فترة خاضعة للضريبة من أجل استهلاك النفقات المباشرة المتكبدة في أعمال الكشف المتعلقة بالتنقيب وفي حفر وإنجاز الآبار الجديدة التي حفرت للاستعمال في أغراض الإنتاج أو المراقبة أو الحقن وفي تعميق الآبار القائمة إلى مناطق إنتاجية أخرى وإنجاز هذه الآبار لهذه الأغراض يحسب كما يلي :-
1- في حالة تكبد هذه النفقات قبل عشر سنوات أو أكثر من تاريخ انتهاء حق الامتياز أو الحق الآخر الذي تكبدت التكاليف طبقا له أو فيما يتعلق به . يكون مبلغ الاستهلاك 10 % من هذه النفقات إلى أن يتم استهلاك هذه النفقات بكاملها .
2- في حالة تكبد هذه النفقات قبل أقل من عشر سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء حق الامتياز أو الحق الآخر ، يكون مبلغ الاستهلاك ما يعادل حاصل قسمة مجموع مبالغ استهلاك النفقات بكاملها على الفترة المتبقية لانتهاء حق الامتياز أو الحق الآخر .
3- إذا تخلى عن بئر من هذه الآبار إلى الحكومة أو هجر استعمالها قبل استهلاك كامل النفقات المتكبدة في حفرها وإنجازها ، فسيرخص باستهلاك المبلغ المتبقي كخصم من الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة التي يحدث فيها هذا التخلي أو الهجر.
لن يشمل استهلاك النفقات أية نفقات حفر بئر إلى ما بعد أعمق منطقة تستعمل فيها تلك البئر لأغراض الإنتاج أو المراقبة أو الحقن ، إذا نقلت بئر من هذه الآبار من هيئة مؤسسة إلى هيئة مؤسسة أخرى ، فإن المبالغ التي سيرخص بخصمها من قبل المنقول إليه هي ذاتها التي لو لم يحدث النقل لرخص بها للناقل .
المادة ( 4 (
إن قيمة الممتلكات التي على أساسها يجري تعيين مقدار الخصومات عن النفاد والاستهلاك والبلى بموجب المادة 3 (ج) ومقدار الخصومات عن خسائر الأملاك بموجب المادة 3 (د) تكون التكاليف الأصلية للملك مضافا عليها مبلغ مجموع النفقات الواجب استيفاؤها من حساب رأس المال ومخصوما منها الخسائر وأيضا إلا إذا نص على غير ذلك في المادة 3 (ج) بخصم لنفاد والاستهلاك والبلى المسموح بخصمها سابقا بصدد الملك . وفي حالة الملك الذي تحصل عليه أي هيئة مؤسسة قبل بدء أول فترة خاضعة للضريبة تكون في أثنائها تلك الهيئة المؤسسة معرضة لضريبة الدخل المفروضة بهذا المرسوم فان التعديل الخاص بالنفاذ والاستهلاك والبلى المسموح بخصمها سابقا يجري حسابه، لأغراض هذه المادة ، كما لو كانت ضريبة الدخل المفروضة بهذا المرسوم وخاصة النسب المئوية المذكورة في المادة 3 (ج) نافذة المفعول بكاملها وصالحة للتطبيق أثناء المدة التي جرى فيها الاستملاك قبل بدء الفترة الأولى الخاضعة للضريبة المشار إليها أعلاه ، وإذا جرى نقل ملكية ملك من قبل هيئة مؤسسة إلى هيئة أخرى كجزء من إعادة تنظيم المؤسسة فانه (سواء لأغراض المادة 3 (ج) أو هذه المادة ) ، تعتبر قيمة الملك في أيدي المنقول إليه مماثلة (لأغراض الضريبة )لقيمتها فيما لو كانت في أيدي الناقل لو لم يتم النقل . 
المادة (5)
إن الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة التي فرضت بصددها ضريبة الدخل بموجب المرسوم الحالي هذا ، تعني فترة المحاسبة التي استعملها دافع الضريبة لحفظ سجلاته بشرط: 
أ- إن دافع الضريبة يقوم بالطريقة العادية بحفظ سجلاته على أساس السنة الغربية المسيحية ، إلا إذا كان المدير بطلب من دافع الضريبة ، قد خول الدافع الضريبة بموجب تخويل خطي أن يحفظ سجلاته على أساس بديل عن السنة الغربية المسيحية.
ب- وإن الفترة المخولة بموجب مثل هذا الأساس البديل لن تزيد عن فترة مساوية لسنة غربية مسيحية ( ميلادية ) واحدة يضاف إليها نصف السنة الغربية المسيحية ( الميلادية ) التي تليها .
جـ- وإن أي تخويل من هذا النوع من قبل المدير لن يجري سحبه أو إلغاؤه أو تغييره إلا بطلب من دافع الضريبة .
د- فيما يتعلق بدافع الضريبة الذي لم يكن خاضعا لنصوص مرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتي لعام 1951 ، فإن أي فترة خاضعة للضريبة . لا يجوز أن تبدأ 1 جنيوري ( يناير ) 1955ولكن تنتهي بعد هذا التاريخ يجب أن يجزأ على أساس وقتي .
هـ- إن أي تفويض من المدير بموجب ( أ ) أعلاه يجوز إعطاؤه مشروطا بأي شروط يراها المدير مناسبة ، أو إذا كانت نصوص ( د ) أعلاه جاري العمل بها فإن المدير عند إعطاء التفويض يجوز له وضع أية شروط يراها مناسبة بصدد أي النسب المذكورة في المادة 2 ( ي ) تكون مناسبة لأغراض المادة 1 ( أ ) و ( ب ) آخذا بعين الاعتبار طول الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ومقدار الدخل أثناء مثل تلك الفترة .
المادة ( 6 )
يجري حساب الدخل بحسب ما هو منصوص عليه في هذا المرسوم وطبقا لأسلوب المحاسبة التجارية التي يستخدمها دافع الضريبة عادة وبصورة منظمة لحفظ سجلاته وإذا كان مثل الأسلوب المستخدم لا يعكس بصورة عادلة عن دخل دافع الضريبة فإن الحساب يجري طبقا للأسلوب الذي يعطي صورة عادلة عن الدخل . إن أسلوب تجميع الاستحقاق ( أي الأسلوب الذي بموجبه يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار المبالغ الداخلة ومبالغ الخصم في أثناء الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة التي تتجمع فيها تلك المبالغ أو بعبارة أخرى التي فيها تنشأ حقوق بالمبالغ أو مسؤوليات عنها والتي يصبح من الممكن تعيين مقدارها بصورة معقولة ) يعتبر وسيلة لإعطاء صورة عن الدخل ويكون من حق دافع الضريبة أن يستخدم أسلوبه الخاص المتبع في سجلاته لتحويل العملة إلى عملة أخرى إذا كان مثل هذا الأسلوب معترفا بصورة عامة في المحاسبة التجارية .
إن عبارات ( تستحق أو استلمها ) و ( تستحق ضد أو مدفوعة من ) و ( تستحق أو مدفوعة ) و ( متكبدة أو مدفوعة ) و ( مجنية من ) عند استعمالها في هذا المرسوم ستطبق ويرجع إليها طبقا لأسلوب المحاسبة التجارية الذي يجري على أساسه حساب الدخل ، وبناء عليه فإنه إذا جرى حساب الدخل بحسب أسلوب الاستحقاق والتجميع في المحاسبة التجارية فإن جميع مواد المدخولات سيجري المحاسبات عنها للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة التي في أثنائها تتجمع وتستحق لدافع الضريبة ،كما أن مواد الخصم يجري خصمها للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة التي في أثنائها تتجمع وتستحق ضد دافع الضريبة ، بينما أنه إذا جرى حساب الدخل بموجب أسلوب المقبوضات النقدية والمدفوعات في المحاسبة التجارية فان جميع مواد المدخولات تجري المحاسبة عنها للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ويجري قبضها في أثنائها كما أن جميع مواد الخصم تخصم للضريبة التي في أثنائها يتم دفعها من دافع الضريبة .
المادة (7)
حيث تتحمل أية هيئة مؤسسة أثناء ممارستها تجارة أو عملا في الكويت خسارة في أثناء فترة خاضعة للضريبة ( ويجري حساب هذه الخسارة بصورة مماثلة لحساب الدخل بموجب نصوص المرسوم ، وإذا لم تنل تلك الهيئة تخفيفا كاملا بصدد هذه الخسارة بموجب هذا المرسوم فإنه يجوز لتلك الهيئة المؤسسة أن تطالب بوجوب تدوير أي جزء من تلك الخسارة التي لم تنل أي تخفيف بقدر الإمكان بموجب خصم ذلك من / أو قيده من على حساب مقدار الدخل المتعلق بتلك التجارة أو العمل في أثناء الفترات التالية الخاضعة للضريبة .
إن أي تخفيف بموجب هذه المادة يجب إعطاؤه بقدر الإمكان في أول فترة تالية خاضعة للضريبة من الفترات التالية الخاضعة للضريبة المشار إليها . وبقدر ما يكون ذلك غير ممكن فإن التخفيف يعطي في الفترة التي تعقب الأولى المذكورة أعلاه ، وهلم جرا .
المادة (8)
على كل دافع ضريبة أن يسجل لدى المدير في مكتبه بمدينة الكويت بيانا عن ضربيبة الدخل في أو قبل اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الرابع التالي لنهاية الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة التي يقدم البيان عنها . بشرط أن دافع الضريبة الذي يكون دخله في أي فترة خاضعة للضريبة غير زائد عن -/ 5250 د.ك . لن يكون مطلوبا منه تسجيل بيان ضريبة الدخل إلا إذا أو عز إليه المدير بأن يفعل ذلك .
وكل دافع ضريبة يكون مطلوبا منه تسجيل بيان ضريبة الدخل حسب ما هو مذكور أعلاه عليه أن يدفع إلى المدير لحساب الحاكم مبلغ ضريبة الدخل المبين في البيان على أربع أقساط متساوية ، ومثل ضريبة الدخل هذه يجب دفعها بالجنيهات الإسترلينية (المملكة المتحدة ) أو بالدنانير الكويتية ويستحق دفع الأقساط ، بحسب ترتيبها . 
في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الرابع و السادس والتاسع و الثاني عشر من تاريخ نهاية الفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ،ويجوز للمدير أن يمنح تمديدات معقولة لوقت تسجيل البيانات ودفع ضريبة الدخل المفروضة بهذا المرسوم عندما يبين دافع الضريبة أن مثل هذه التمديدات ضرورية وفي حالة عدم تسجيل البيان أو دفع مقدار ضريبة الدخل المستحق طبقا لنصوص هذه المادة (باستثناء الحالات التي يرجع فيها ذلك إلى سبب معقول ، فإنه يضاف إلى المبالغ المستحقة غرامة مقدارها 1 بالمائة عن كل ثلاثين يوما أو جزء منها يستمر أثناءها مثل هذا العجز.
المادة (9(
على دافع الضريبة أن يدخل في سجلات حسابه جميع المواد المدخولات والخصم وجميع المواد الأخرى التي تؤثر على مقدار ضريبة دخله للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة وعلى دافع الضريبة أن يسجل بيانه على أساس السجلات التي تكون صحيحة وتعطي صورة عادلة عن دخله وإذا قدم محاسب عمومي أو قانوني عضو في شركة محاسبين معترف بها دوليا ويكون المدير وافق عليها للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة ، إذا قدم الشهادة بأن السجلات للفترة الخاضعة للضريبة صحيحة وتعطي صورة عادلة عن دخل دافع الضريبة المحسوب بحسب نصوص هذا المرسوم ، وأن البيان يتفق مع مثل تلك السجلات فإن البيان (في حالة عدم إثبات المدير لما يناقض ذلك) يقبل على أنه صحيح كما إن ضريبة الدخل المبينة في مثل هذا البيان تعتبر قد تعين مقدارها بصورة نهائية وعلى المدير أن يصدر في كل سنة قائمة بأسماء شركتين أو أكثر من شركات المحاسبين المعترف بها دوليا والتي يوافق هو عليها بصدد الفترات الخاضعة للضريبة في مثل تلك السنة . وفي حالة عدم وجود شهادة بحسب نصوص هذه المادة فإنه يجوز للمدير أن يقبل بيان دافع الضريبة باعتباره بيانا صحيحا أو إ ذا اقتضت الحقائق المثبوتة يجوز له أن يقرر أن من الضروري تعديل مقدار ضريبة الدخل المبين في البيان . ولا يجوز بأي حالة زيادة المقدار المذكور في البيان إلا إذا كانت الزيادة بنتيجة قرار من المحاكم أو التحكيم بموجب المادة 13 إذا كان دافع الضريبة قد وافق على ذلك .
المادة (10) :
على المدير أن يتولى إدارة وتنفيذ هذا المرسوم . وعليه تحصيل ضرائب الدخل المستحقة ويدفعها رأسا إلى الحاكم وعند الطلب يعطي المدير لدافع الضريبة إيصالا يشهد بمقدار ضرائب الدخل المدفوعة من دافع الضريبة بالفترة أو الفترات التي حصل دفع مثل هذه الضرائب عنها .
وعند طلب المدير يجب جعل سجلات ودفاتر الضريبة في متناول المدير وموظفيه لمعاينتها عند الضرورة لأغراض تنفيذ نصوص هذا المرسوم .
المادة ( 11 ) : 
البيانات تعتبر سرية ولا يجوز عرضها للفحص أو المعاينة لأي شخص غير الحاكم والمدير وموظفيه . وبدون موافقة من دافع الضريبة فإنه يعتبر عملا مخالفا للقانون الإفشاء أو الإعلان بأي طريقة لأي شخص عداهم عن مقدار أو تفاصيل مواد المدخولات أو الخصم أو أي مواد أخرى موضوعة أو مفصح عنها في أي بيان أو في سجلات ودفاتر دافع الضريبة ، أو السماح لأي شخص عداهم بمشاهدة أو معاينة أي بيان أو صورة عنه أو أي سجل أو دفتر يتضمن مقتطفات أو تفاصيل عنها . وأية مخالفة لما مضى من النصوص يعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تزيد عن
-/ 113 د.ك .
المادة ( 12 ) :
إن أي شخص يقوم عن علم منه ( أ ) بتغييرات كاذبة في سجلات دافع الضريبة أو ( ب ) يضع أي تصريح كاذب يؤثر على أي بيان أو شهادة مطلوبة لأغراض هذا البيان يعتبر قد ارتكب مخالفة لهذا المرسوم . وعند ثبوت هذا الجرم عليه يكون عرضة للسجن لمدة لا تزيد عن سنتين أو الغرامة ، أو لكل من السجن والغرامة .
وإذا حدثت مثل هذه التغييرات الكاذبة في سجلات أي دافع للضريبة أو إذا جرى إعطاء مثل هذا التصريح الكاذب الذي يؤثر على بيان أو شهادة مثل دافع الضريبة ذلك فإن دافع الضريبة يكون قد ارتكب مخالفة ضد هذا المرسوم وعند ثبوت ذلك عليه يكون عرضة للغرامة .
المادة ( 13 ) :
إن أي نزاع بين المدير ودافع الضريبة ينشأ فيما يتعلق بإدارة هذا المرسوم أو بمقدار ضريبة الدخل المستحقة بموجبه يجوز إحالته من قبل أي الفريقين إلى المحاكم للحكم به إلا إذا اتفق كلا الفريقين على عرض النزاع للتحكيم .
المادة ( 14( 
إن نصوص مرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتي لعام 1951 المذكور أعلاه لن يجري تطبيقها فيما يختص بأي فترة خاضعة للضريبة منتهية بعد 31 ديسمبر 1954 من حيث أن النية هي حلول هذا المرسوم كبديل لمرسوم ضريبة الدخل الكويتي لعام 1951 المشار إليه أعلاه .

توقيع حضرة صاحب السمو حاكم الكويت المعظم
في يوم الاثنين ،
الثالث والعشرين من شهر صفر عام 1375 هـ 
الموافق 10 أكتوبر 1955

----------


## د/ابراهيم عبدالله

شكرا استاذ هيثم على مداخلاتك الاقتصادية الجميلة ونتمنى المزيد

----------


## د/ابراهيم عبدالله

دكتور ابراهيم عبد الله مدرس مساعد قسم الاقتصاد الدولى والمالية العامة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ومشرف القسم الاقتصادى بمنتدى الدكتورة شيماء أهنئكم على المنتدى الجميل وأتمنى مزيد من النجاحات له وأجمل التهانى لكل أعضاء المنتدى من مصر والسعودية ومختلف البلدان العربية ومن هنا يسعدنى أن أتلقى كامل استفساراتكم المتعلقة بكل مايهم الجانب الاقتصادى والمالى والتشريعات الاقتصادية والمالية والضرائب والبنوك والشركات وغيرها وتمناياتى فى النهاية بمزيد من التوفيق والانتشار للمنتدى وللدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اهلا بكم دكتور/ ابراهيم انه ليسعدنا ويشرفنا وجودكم بالمنتدى كمشرفا للقسم الاقتصادى ,ونتمنى أن يطيب لكم التواجد بالمنتدى ,وأن يوفقكم الله فى الاجابة على تساؤلات الأعضاء المتعلقة بالقسم .
وننتهز الفرصة مهنئين الدكتورة/شيماء على حسن اختيارها للدكتور/ ابراهيم  كمشرف ومراقب للقسم الاقتصادى بالمنتدى, 
وفقكم الله دكتور/ ابراهيم  وسدد خطاكم لما فيه كل الخير لكم ولأعضاء المنتدى الكرام.

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

نتوجه بالشكر إلى الدكتور/ إبراهيم لقبوله أن 

يكون مشرفا اقتصاديا على المنتدى،

وإننا على ثقة أن المنتدى سوف يزدهر 

والقسم الاقتصادي ينتعش ولن يعرف ازمة 

مالية أو اقتصادية وهو معانا

----------

